# ????



## Langhuan

打击力度来源

1、皮筋的作用： 我发现了"皮筋定律"，做出最适合弹弓使用的皮筋，控制一个皮筋的拉伸值就做完成最好的皮筋，另外皮筋越细效能越高，4根环闭绑法形成8股，拉力16公斤左右，打11mm直径钢珠最好

2、肌肉的能力：利用人体肌肉的能量，这个比皮筋更为重要，需要技巧和练习，才能掌握

可打出最远300M左右的落点

看图---形成了由大臂--小臂--手腕--弹弓--皮筋，一个完整的鞭梢效应的模式，力达皮兜，这样兜甩打出去，当然不可小视。动作要求很快，不到一秒钟打出去。

*这样的击发方式还有以下的作用：
* 1、力度大，射程远；
2、引导弹道，特别是在远距离效果表现突出，犹如枪的膛线作用；
3、主动缓解皮筋收缩冲击力。对准度有好处，也不伤手臂；
4、击发速度快；
5、一旦掌握，准度稳定，以快速的动作完全化解了皮筋拉力大，拉不稳的现象；
6、省力，最费力的瞬间正好是击发，不会因疲劳影响准度，连续打上千发根本不算什么。


----------



## Langhuan

Crackdown crack down sources of origin

1, Elastic role: I found a "rubber band's Law" to make the best use of rubber band slingshot to control the value of a rubber band to stretch the rubber band to make the completion of the best, another thinner rubber band performance of the higher four ring closure France tied the formation of 8 shares rally about 16 kilograms, playing the best 11 mm diameter steel ball

2, muscle ability: the use of human muscle power, this is more important than the rubber band, requires skill and practice to master the

Can be played around the impact point farthest 300M

Plug-in --- formed a big arm - arm - wrist - Slingshot - rubber band, a complete model of the whiplash effect, force Dapi pocket, this pocket rejection break out, of course, can not be belittled. Action required soon, less than a second to play it. 

*This firing method have the following roles:*

1, forceful, long range;
2, guide the trajectory, especially in the long-range effect of outstanding performance, like guns, rifled role;
3, take the initiative to ease the Elastic contraction impact. Alignment degree of benefit, nor injured arm;
4, firing speed;
5, once mastered, quasi-degree of stability in order to completely resolve the rapid movements of the rubber band pull large, pull unstable phenomenon;
6, effort, the most laborious moments exactly firing, and will not affect the quasi-degree of fatigue, continuous playing thousands of fat did not matter.


----------



## Tmart

I can't make sense out of any of this... can you guys?


----------



## dragonmaster

if i am gettig this right he sayes in addition to fliping your rist to use your forarm also
at least thats what i make of it


----------



## Langhuan

Tmart said:


> I can't make sense out of any of this... can you guys?


 I mean two gentlemen not very clear, but you both have to remember, I am from China, Wolverine, facing me, and you only when the qualifications of the students, please do remember, or you will become a clown

I have used a computer translation, meaning do not know if accurate, remember: you can only respect me as a teacher, you have a very low level, understand?


----------



## Sarge

Langhuan,

I have watched your video on youtube. It's a very good video. Of course it would be better if I was able to understand Chinese. I was still able to get some information from your video.


----------



## Langhuan

Sarge said:


> Langhuan,
> 
> I have watched your video on youtube. It's a very good video. Of course it would be better if I was able to understand Chinese. I was still able to get some information from your video.


 Oh, the video can only do action reference, the action is more important is the understanding of the role, essentials, action, rational understanding. Video is in Chinese, did not understand it? General requirements of dynamic percussion, the former in hand before the rejection, while flac with the post-tensioned, at very high tensile limit of instantaneous firing.

Some people say that great efforts are not allowed to useless, this is very naive, and forceful, not only for the range, reflects the coordination of hands, hair force firing time, which is quasi-playing the most critical.


----------



## dragonmaster

to in one motion make shot not jist with slingshot but slingshot and body working as one.


----------



## JIN

Langhuan said:


> I can't make sense out of any of this... can you guys?


 I mean two gentlemen not very clear, but you both have to remember, I am from China, Wolverine, facing me, and you only when the qualifications of the students, please do remember, or you will become a clown

I have used a computer translation, meaning do not know if accurate, remember: you can only respect me as a teacher, you have a very low level, understand?

[/quote]

those english are translated by computer software


----------



## Tmart

Langhuan said:


> I can't make sense out of any of this... can you guys?


 I mean two gentlemen not very clear, but you both have to remember, I am from China, Wolverine, facing me, and you only when the qualifications of the students, please do remember, or you will become a clown

I have used a computer translation, meaning do not know if accurate, remember: you can only respect me as a teacher, you have a very low level, understand?

[/quote]

This sounds pretty insulting to me, either use new translation software or get an attitude adjustment. We don't need arrogance on this forum. It is not my fault if your translation software does a poor job and cannot be understood.


----------



## Langhuan

Tmart said:


> I can't make sense out of any of this... can you guys?


This sounds pretty insulting to me, either use new translation software or get an attitude adjustment. We don't need arrogance on this forum. It is not my fault if your translation software does a poor job and cannot be understood.
[/quote]

You do not understand is your thing, I am accompanied by the Chinese text, your chinese is not good, is your fault

是不是侮辱你，那是你的事，我只能告诉你，你只有学习的资格，因为你水平很低，明白？

不要现在下结论，将来你会知道，你的行为是多么可笑，你是自取其辱，就是你侮辱你自己，明白？我说的话你要记住，早晚你会明白的。

Is not insulting you, that is your thing, I can only tell you that you have only to study the qualifications, because you are a very low level, understand?

Do not present a conclusion that you will know that your behavior is how ridiculous, you are disgraced itself, is that you insult yourself, understand? I say you have to remember that sooner or later you will understand.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

你好。我是非常老。 我喜欢slingshots。 我看了YouTube录影。 我在好莱坞住。 您遇见Jet Li ?  他是一名好演员!


----------



## Langhuan

Thwupp-p-p said:


> 你好。我是非常老。 我喜欢slingshots。 我看了YouTube录影。 我在好莱坞住。 您遇见Jet Li ? 他是一名好演员!


哦，他呀，小时候常见到，30多年前他在北京体院学习功夫，我是在北京体院长大的

Oh, he ah, Jet Li, a child common to more than 30 years ago, he was learning martial arts institute in Beijing, I was in Beijing, a large body of Dean


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

Langhuan said:


> 哦，他呀，小时候常见到，30多年前他在北京体院学习功夫，我是在北京体院长大的


哇! Wikipedia说46! 您和他不看那老! 抱歉。我使用Babelfish。


----------



## Langhuan

! Wikipedia说46! 您和他不看那老! 抱歉。我使用Babelfish。








[/quote]

Yes, I am now 47 years old.

In 2006, the efforts of our brothers and 4, the rubber band's progress, the progress of spring structure, setting off a slingshot revolution.

Advanced equipment is essential, so the practical effects, of course, a different response, it also brings the concept of changes in slingshot technology.

Is not my personal arrogance is entirely determined by the new slingshot itself, we have developed a slingshot, the first master of its results, I would like to introduce to their favorite slingshot friends.

Unexplained friends want quiet, not to the things they do not know the conclusions, because you are still very backward.


----------



## Deimos

Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

The translation is really hilarious, but it sorta makes sense.


----------



## Langhuan

Slingshot accessories terminology, names, are inconsistent. I would like to describe slingshot new equipment structure, characterized by difficult, need to understand Chinese, but also can understand English.


----------



## Tmart

Langhuan said:


> I can't make sense out of any of this... can you guys?


This sounds pretty insulting to me, either use new translation software or get an attitude adjustment. We don't need arrogance on this forum. It is not my fault if your translation software does a poor job and cannot be understood.
[/quote]

You do not understand is your thing, I am accompanied by the Chinese text, your chinese is not good, is your fault

是不是侮辱你，那是你的事，我只能告诉你，你只有学习的资格，因为你水平很低，明白？

不要现在下结论，将来你会知道，你的行为是多么可笑，你是自取其辱，就是你侮辱你自己，明白？我说的话你要记住，早晚你会明白的。

Is not insulting you, that is your thing, I can only tell you that you have only to study the qualifications, because you are a very low level, understand?

Do not present a conclusion that you will know that your behavior is how ridiculous, you are disgraced itself, is that you insult yourself, understand? I say you have to remember that sooner or later you will understand.

[/quote]

Listen little buddy, i haven't disgraced myself at all. You are the one making a fool of yourself. You are the one with the ridiculous behavior. Understand?

You joined this forum and posted something that cannot be understood in english. I was interested in what you had to say but it did not make any sense in english so I asked if anyone else could understand. And now you just keep insulting me for no reason whatsoever. If you came here to make enemies then congratulations, you just made one.


----------



## harpersgrace

I'm new here, and new to slingshot shooting...but I'm not looking for some kind of slingshot master...I'm looking to have fun shooting a slingshot. I may not understand Chinese (nor do I want to) but your attitude comes across clearly in any language, I've dealt with it for years on other weapons forums and in all honesty all it does is suck all the enjoyment and life from a forum. So from someone who just found a fun and interesting hobby please knock it off, or go somewhere that your great "knowledge" can be fully appreciated.

and while my opinion does not mean squat it is mine.


----------



## Sarge

Langhuan is not trying to insult or trying to be arrogant. He is explaining the style of shooting they use to get the most power from the type of tubes and slingshot they use. Chinese is very difficult to translate to English with any computer program. 
Hey harpersgrace, I know what you mean about some of the other weapons forums. There's a lot of "experts" on some of them and they don't mind at all telling everyone how "expert" they are.


----------



## Tmart

Sarge said:


> Langhuan is not trying to insult or trying to be arrogant. He is explaining the style of shooting they use to get the most power from the type of tubes and slingshot they use. Chinese is very difficult to translate to English with any computer program.
> Hey harpersgrace, I know what you mean about some of the other weapons forums. There's a lot of "experts" on some of them and they don't mind at all telling everyone how "expert" they are.


If he is not trying to insult anyone why does he say these things:

"because you are a very low level, understand?"
"you will know that your behavior is how ridiculous, you are disgraced itself, is that you insult yourself, understand?"
" I am from China, Wolverine, facing me, and you only when the qualifications of the students, please do remember, or you will become a clown"
" remember: you can only respect me as a teacher, you have a very low level, understand?"
"your chinese is not good, is your fault"

How can you read that and not consider any of it insulting? It sounds to me like this guy comes in, calls himself the Wolverine - Master of slingshots, decides everyone here is his student and assumes that others are "very low level" compared to him, says you are a clown if you don't listen to him... If he is not trying to insult anyone and be arrogant then he really really needs to use new software because I have spoken to many chinese people online and I have never had someone come across like this.


----------



## NightKnight

Misunderstanding or not, I am going to close this thread. The responses did not seem appropriate to me either.


----------

